# yum dancing eel success story



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

so, i'm watching bill dance last week and he's catchin' 'em with the dancing eel. it's a combo lure; part hard bait and part soft. of course, i bought one.
went to lake georgetown where i'm lucky to catch anything. caught 4 last sunday, so i went to academy and bought a coupla more in the purple and white, plus a dark silver glittery color...and some yum spray on lpt stuff...they know me by first name over there...
so, today i hit gtown. same spot. try rapala baby bass. nothing. catch one on purple-white eel. move to the other spot where i caught 3 of 'em last time. switch to silvery glitter and start spraying lpt on it. caught 10 white bass and a big largemouth! they wouldn't bite without the spray stuff! plus i had 7 spit the bit, and numerous thumps and follows that had me laughing out loud.
i started out retrieving real fast for a second to let the fish know where the lure was at, then a slow steady retrieve with lottsa stops and darting kind of action.
i know most of you guys are real experts, but for me it was an amazing day. gtown is well known for being a difficult lake, but today was a blast. can't wait for next weekend. 
oh, and i about froze my walnuts off till the sun came up...


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats man. I've always wondered about that lure? I guess it works


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the full proper name of the spray. I would think if it was the trigger then it will work on most baits.
Congrats on a good day on a difficult lake.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

"gtown is well known for being a difficult lake", ain't no joke! I thought dynamite was about the lure of choice there.
So what is the name of this spray stuff?


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

left the spray on the boat. it's YUM LPT. kinda purple for mimicking shad. they have several other flavors. this stuff doesn't stink. it gives off an enzyme that shad give off when in distress.
i did spray it on a rapala baby bass dt6 with no results, and some worm i had in the tackle box. nothing. but spray it on the dancing eel and look out!
i don't know if it's the combo of the 2, but it definitely worked sunday. can't wait to try it on belton! or the coast!
btw, wife didn't believe me at all. she knows how i've suffered with this fishing game.
and the fish were really hammering it. 4 of them got bloody while i removed the lure from deep in their throats. really had to revive one of 'em. thought i had lost him...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When you said purple it rang a bell. I dug through the boxes of stuff "I just could not live with out at the time" and Wah-La!!! I found it. An unopened bottle from a few years ago. I ask my old brain when and where I got it. It said, "Don't ask me. I only work part time."
So we will see if the purple juice works on any thing besides that eel thingy.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

got the chartreuse eel and red one and another bottle of spray stuff...and a rod...friggin' academy....
btw, i did have a major problem with my line snagging on the lone treble hook. finally decided to take one hook and lightly insert it into the plastic. worked xlnt.
spray away, podnuh!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

just plain bill said:


> got the chartreuse eel and red one and another bottle of spray stuff...and a rod...friggin' academy....


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I've been working up here in Tyler (construction) for the past year so if I'm not workin, fishin, or settin around the 5th wheel during the week my favorite hangouts spots are Academy and Gander Mountain.
I can go in there with good intentions just kill time and stiff around, but low and behold either cash jumps outta my pocket right into their cash register or my debit card is sliding through the slot, and the next thing I know I'm carring something out to the truck that I didn't have when I walked in there!!
I swear, they really don't need to ask my zip code at the register, they should all know it by now!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

-LP


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

walked in last week w/ a name tag on from a meeting...the manager says i don't need a tag cuz they all know me already...
i love academy...


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

chilly and winday today, so i ran down to cabela's in buda. they had the 5-inch in my color for $1.88...picked off all 6 they had...plus a bunch of other stuff...plus lunch, chicken fried steak...
a good day.
tomorrow i fish! i'll be at the russell park ramp in my century the first hour if anyone wants to join up. then i'm going up the river.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

it's either the lure or the juice i'm spraying on it, but i caught another 11 today with the dancing eel. used 3 different colors. also used the larger one and caught 2 BIG bass. not sure if they were white or hybrid. one was 2.5 pounds.
i just hope they'll let me back on the lake next weekend...


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sounds like you're onto something there Bill, keep up the good show


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

of course, stopped at academy for an all-star rod at half price after fishing...well, it looked so bare naked in the store, so i got another okuma reel......also got a bottle of the crayfish juice. will try that next weekend...


----------

